# Personal best/first one on fly



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive been throwing a fly for about ten years now but never got really into untill the past few years, been trying to catch my first red and black drum on fly for quite sometime now and i finally pulled on today on an olive flats bunny!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you may have used your nipple as a spare hook holder?? 

Congrats on the fish!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for you man, congrats!  I just got my first black on fly a couple months ago, so I completely understand how tough they can be.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice! I've fished the NMZ a few times and have seen those flags com out of the water. Nothing like a school of 30-40# drum 20' away from the boat to make you knees shake.

Swamp


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Now i jus need a red, and i wanna get a bigger snook


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

from this morning


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Guess that wasnt too hard..


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats!


----------

